# NAV users - RE : "Tape Clean" message



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

As I was listening to a casette, the message 'Tape Clean' appeared on the screen.

According to TFM, the message comes after 50 hours of playing. That means time for a cleaning casette.

What did you use for the head cleaning ?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *As I was listening to a casette, the message 'Tape Clean' appeared on the screen.
> 
> According to TFM, the message comes after 50 hours of playing. That means time for a cleaning casette.
> 
> What did you use for the head cleaning ? *


Your 320d has a cassette tape player????:yikes:

Wow. I do not own a single cassette tape!

Can't you just buy one of those cassette head cleaners + the solution that comes with it, and "play" it a few times? :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: NAV users - RE : "Tape Clean" message*



Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Your 320d has a cassette tape player????:yikes:
> 
> Wow. I do not own a single cassette tape!
> 
> Can't you just buy one of those cassette head cleaners + the solution that comes with it, and "play" it a few times? :dunno: *


Yes, behind the Nav screen is a casette player 

Actually, that's the only casette player I have


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: NAV users - RE : "Tape Clean" message*



Alex Baumann said:


> *Yes, behind the Nav screen is a casette player
> 
> Actually, that's the only casette player I have  *


Why isn't there a CD player behind the Nav screen, as per the E38? :dunno:

Or were you just too cheap?! :yikes: 

:angel:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: NAV users - RE : "Tape Clean" message*



Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Why isn't there a CD player behind the Nav screen, as per the E38? :dunno:
> 
> Or were you just too cheap?! :yikes:
> 
> :angel: *


because CD wasn't available as I took the car :neener:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: NAV users - RE : "Tape Clean" message*



Alex Baumann said:


> *because CD wasn't available as I took the car :neener: *


Why didn't you just *WAIT*  a little longer? :dunno:

:throw:

:angel:


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

Hey, I got the 8 Track player behind my Nav.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

ronrich said:


> *Hey, I got the 8 Track player behind my Nav. *


I am going with reel to reel on my next BMW purchase. :smokin:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: NAV users - RE : "Tape Clean" message*



Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Why didn't you just WAIT  a little longer? :dunno:
> 
> :throw:
> 
> :angel: *


:tsk:

I will have a 6-way CD changer, NAV, Bluetooth, Casette Player, Voice Command on the Alpina.....

Any questions ? :angel:


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: NAV users - RE : "Tape Clean" message*



Alex Baumann said:


> *:tsk:
> 
> I will have a 6-way CD changer, NAV, Bluetooth, Casette Player, Voice Command on the Alpina.....
> 
> Any questions ? :angel: *


no phatbox? You have to stay up with the times...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: NAV users - RE : "Tape Clean" message*



ronrich said:


> *no phatbox? You have to stay up with the times... *


No phat or thinbox for me, radio stations are enough. We'll be getting Digital Radio soon. :thumbup:


----------



## 2b9m3w (Mar 30, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> *As I was listening to a casette, the message 'Tape Clean' appeared on the screen.
> 
> According to TFM, the message comes after 50 hours of playing. That means time for a cleaning casette.
> 
> What did you use for the head cleaning ? *


Those cleaning cassettes where you apply cleaning fluid to the tape and then run it work well. Every now and then you should also clean the pinch rollers too which I don't think the cleaning tape does. Just use a long q-tip to get to them. You'll want to use a different fluid too, I believe (it's been awhile). One that preserves/cleans rubber rather than metal.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: NAV users - RE : "Tape Clean" message*



Alex Baumann said:


> *:tsk:
> 
> I will have a 6-way CD changer, NAV, Bluetooth, Casette Player, Voice Command on the Alpina.....
> 
> Any questions ? :angel: *


Talk about waiting! :yikes:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: NAV users - RE : "Tape Clean" message*



2b9m3w said:


> *Those cleaning cassettes where you apply cleaning fluid to the tape and then run it work well. Every now and then you should also clean the pinch rollers too which I don't think the cleaning tape does. Just use a long q-tip to get to them. You'll want to use a different fluid too, I believe (it's been awhile). One that preserves/cleans rubber rather than metal. *


Thanks for the heads up.

Do you happen to know what those rubber cleaner thingimabobs are called ? (never heard them before  )


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: NAV users - RE : "Tape Clean" message*



Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Talk about waiting! :yikes: *


Rub it in :tsk:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: NAV users - RE : "Tape Clean" message*



Alex Baumann said:


> *Rub it in :tsk:
> 
> *


I figured you had thick skin by now!

:beerchug:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: NAV users - RE : "Tape Clean" message*



Patrick 520iAT said:


> *I figured you had thick skin by now! *


How about No Skin at all ?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: NAV users - RE : "Tape Clean" message*



Alex Baumann said:


> *How about No Skin at all ?!?!?!?!?!   *


Time to up your dosage by 500mg an hour ... :wow:

:angel:


----------



## 2b9m3w (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: NAV users - RE : "Tape Clean" message*



Alex Baumann said:


> *Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Do you happen to know what those rubber cleaner thingimabobs are called ? (never heard them before  ) *


Do you mean the Q-Tips? Ich weiss nicht wie sie in Deutsch heissen, aber die gibts bestimmt in einer Apotheke.

Look for "q-tips cotton swabs" on drugstore.com.

On second thought though, I found this cassette type cleaner that supposedly cleans the rollers as well:

http://www.thevideodoctor.com/pages/70000.htm

So you don't even need to bother with the q-tips.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

LOL! No Q-Tips are Q-Tips here as well 

I meant that rubber cleaning liquid.

Thanks for the link, I'll check it.


----------

